# Canadian Sayings



## Shelley (Sep 6, 2007)

â€¢ It's so flat in Saskatchewan, you can watch your dog run away from home for a week. 

â€¢Saskatchewan is the only place in Canada where a woodpecker has to pack a box lunch. 

â€¢ You can always tell people from Saskatchewan. When the wind stops blowing, they fall over.

â€¢ Crop's so short this year in Saskatchewan, gophers have to kneel down to eat.

â€¢ Talkative? That dude's got more tongue than a mountie's boot.

â€¢ So dry last week around Virden, Manitoba, that frogs were poundin' on the screen door, askin' for a dipper of water.

â€¢ So happy she had a grin as wide as the St. Lawrence

â€¢ Rain cleared up quickly this morning in Vancouver. Disappeared faster than a B.C. premier.

â€¢ So dumb he thinks Medicine Hat is a cure for head lice.

â€¢ He was sowing his wild oats, but hoping for crop failure.

â€¢ She's been married so many times, she's got veil rash.

â€¢ She was pure as the snow, but she drifted.

â€¢_ La rondelle ne roule pas pour lui. _The puck isn't going his way.

â€¢ She had a smile on her like poison come to supper.

â€¢ She's like CPR railway track. Been laid right across the country.

â€¢ Far as ever a puffin flew. (A long way in Newfoundland)

â€¢How cold was it last night in southern Ontario? I saw a squirrel towing a blue jay to get it started south.







Source: Bill Casselman


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 6, 2007)

ahhh


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 30, 2007)

hahah so true!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## cosmolovesph (Oct 12, 2007)

â€¢ So dumb he thinks Medicine Hat is a cure for head lice.


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I heard a few of those on "The Red Green Show".. Or was that the movie Canadian Bacon!! Lol. Red's my hero.. Keep your stick on the ice!!


----------

